# Wanted: Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom 12/6-12/8



## lmclaggett (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for just two nights in a Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom.  Or, if not possible, just one night would be okay too (12/7).  Please let me know if this is possible!  A two bedroom would also be acceptable.  Flexible on most everything except place-- really want to stay at Bonnet.   Thank you!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 14, 2013)

You do realize that MOST Wyndham owners have to pay a $99 Guest Certificate fee? 

With this forum's price limit being $100 per night, a 1 night stay in a 3/2 unit (or any unit) would be a GIFT to you.

I would suggest you do some legwork and start PM'ing Wyndham owners who might rent out their ownership and/or while adjusting your budget.


----------



## lmclaggett (Nov 14, 2013)

Oops, actually I did not know that!  I usually vacation much longer so it has not come up.  Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------

